# How about a 5E forum?



## Mercurius (Oct 3, 2011)

5E threads have become ubiquitous with EN World. Rather than spread them throughout the General, Industry, and 4E forums, why not give the topic its own holding cell?

It might be a good way to pave the road for EN World being The Place for all 5E news.

It would also kill two birds with one stone: Give the folks tired of 5E speculation a break, and give the lovers of 5E speculation a place to go wild.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 3, 2011)

Even if they seem ubiquitous, there aren't actually all that many of them.

If you take a topic of conversation out of the general flow, so that folks have to go someplace extra in order to see it, traffic on that topic tends to decrease.  So, we tend not to create entirely new forums until a topic has been shown to get so much interest that it can't be killed off by such a move.


----------



## Mercurius (Oct 3, 2011)

OK, thanks. However, I don't think you need to worry about that particular topic being killed off by any means!


----------



## Pentius (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in agreement with Mercurius.  Give us who are tired of 5e rumors a break.  Take the 5e threads away from the places I check for interesting, semi-rational discussion.

Make general once again be a place for non-edition based threads.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly (or not, depending on your viewpoint), they aren't really rumors. Monte's working on 5e. That said, we likely won't create a 5e forum until the game is actually announced (or we get annoyed by the number of threads!)

Either way, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pentius (Oct 4, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Sadly (or not, depending on your viewpoint), they aren't really rumors. Monte's working on 5e. That said, we likely won't create a 5e forum until the game is actually announced (or we get annoyed by the number of threads!)
> 
> Either way, thanks for the feedback.




I have to disagree with you here.  We have no, I repeat, *NO* concrete evidence Monte or any part of WotC is actively working on 5e.  Anything to the contrary is mere speculation and heresay.  It doesn't even matter if he really IS working on 5e, we have nothing BUT rumors.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 4, 2011)

Pentius said:


> We have no, I repeat, *NO* concrete evidence Monte or any part of WotC is actively working on 5e.




What do you call "concrete evidence"?  If you only accept announcement by WotC as "concrete", well, then, no we don't have it.  I, personally, have seen public quotes from industry folks (like, say, Margaret Weis) that are concrete enough for me.  

You don't bring on a big name like Monte for just day-to-day work on a reduced supplement schedule.   Whether what he's working on is "5e" may be up in the air, but I think the idea that WotC has something roughly as big in the development pipeline is pretty much inescapable at this point.  Think of "5e" as the working title for that major project.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 5, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Sadly (or not, depending on your viewpoint), they aren't really rumors. Monte's working on 5e. That said, we likely won't create a 5e forum until the game is actually announced (or we get annoyed by the
> number of threads!)




In which case, these threads really don't belong in the *4E Discussion* board, since they are not about 4E.  Perhaps they should be moved to General?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2011)

If it don't exist yet (even as a product announcement) then it doesn't need a separate forum.

Also those speculation threads get annoying.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 7, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Also those speculation threads get annoying.




Need we remind you that speculation is at least half of what Eric Noah's site was based on?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 7, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Need we remind you that speculation is at least half of what Eric Noah's site was based on?




Yeah, but he was driving much of the discussion and posting information his picked upand posting his ideas (protoblog style) on the main page.  (I never lurked on the forum until way after 3e was released).

Now since EnWorld's population is many time what it was back then, too many speculation threads is annoying since the likely hood of seeing what is essentially the same speculation pop up from multiple people as a result of not having read each other's posts is far greater then it was way back then.  Wasn't that why there was a 5e speculation thread moratorium last year?


----------



## Dice4Hire (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree it is too early for a 5E forum.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 10, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Wasn't that why there was a 5e speculation thread moratorium last year?




Seems to me that a year has passed, and a year is a long time.  Lots of things can happen in a year.  New ideas can crop up, and new evidence can come in.   

It also seems to me that there are far fewer such threads in the forums than when we had that moratorium.  They're not seriously shoving other content off the front pages at this time.  If and when they show themselves to be a hindrance to other conversation, we may consider moving them.  Until then, we expect you folks are smart enough to just not bother with discussions that don't interest you.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 14, 2011)

Umbran said:


> You don't bring on a big name like Monte for just day-to-day work on a reduced supplement schedule.



Maybe he just makes a legendary pot of coffee? Ever think about that, huh?

Off to create a "Monte working on great coffee" speculation thread!


----------



## Stalker0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Umbran said:


> It also seems to me that there are far fewer such threads in the forums than when we had that moratorium.  They're not seriously shoving other content off the front pages at this time.




I wanted to reiterate this point one more time.

Thread traffic on the major messageboards for the site is small enough that forum goers have sufficient time to review new threads. So the few 5e threads out there are not moving other threads aside.

In such an environment, we try not to splinter thread topics into new forums as it reduces exposure.


As for whether 5e is truely coming or not, regardless of what turns out to be the truth, Enworld has always been a place for healthy speculation.


----------



## mudbunny (Oct 14, 2011)

Stalker0 said:


> As for whether 5e is truely coming or not, regardless of what turns out to be the truth, Enworld has always been a place for healthy speculation.




I should also note that the 5E speculation threads that exist are, for the overwhelming majority, quite well-argued and polite, unlike a significant number of similar threads that pop up on the WotC forums.


----------



## wedgeski (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't support the idea of a 5E forum, but I do support the idea of moving 5E speculation threads off the 4E forum and into General.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 18, 2011)

wedgeski said:


> I don't support the idea of a 5E forum, but I do support the idea of moving 5E speculation threads off the 4E forum and into General.





That would seem to make sense and fit the definition of the forums involved.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Oct 25, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Sadly (or not, depending on your viewpoint), they aren't really rumors. Monte's working on 5e. That said, we likely won't create a 5e forum until the game is actually announced (or we get annoyed by the number of threads!)
> 
> Either way, thanks for the feedback.




In which case, as his L&L appears to have absolutely nothing to do with 4e, could we put all Legends and Lore threads into general rather than the 4e forum?


----------

